# Bandung|Indonesia~the city of Flowers!



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

*Bandung|INDONESIA~One of the most beautiful city in South East Asia!*

Bandung
*~the city of Flowers~*​~Bandung is the capital city of West Java Province,INDONESIA
~Bandung is fourth largest city in Indonesia after Jakarta,Surabaya,and Medan

*MAP*​









*PHOTOS*
























































Visit BANDUNG and feel the AMAZING!
*Photo has taken from Indonesia Forum


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Visit this city and you'll feel AMAZING!

The fourth Largest city in Indonesia,
only 140kilometers south of Jakarta,the capital city of Indonesia....

VISIT!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and interesting pics


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice and interesting pics


Thank you...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome  kay:


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

When do you want to visit Bandung?
You'll have a spectacular Holiday!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

It's PASUPATI in day...











It's the biggest mosque in West Java Province


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

More pics for Bandung.....^^











It's Gedung Sate (Satay Building),a famous building in Bandung..











It's Gedung Merdeka (Freedom Building),
Asian Afican Confrence in 1955 was held here...



















It's the biggest Mosque in West Java Province











The flower of Bandung...










It's the Maranatha Christian University,











Paris Van Java Mall...


























Istana Plaza....


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

European style...
Braga Street


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Lonely Planet said Bandung was an awful city teeming with traffic and lacking charm, glitz, sights, or anything moderately interesting. Any truth to that?


----------



## prince1150 (Feb 8, 2009)

GOOD FEEL IS BUNDUNG


----------



## K14N (Jun 23, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Lonely Planet said Bandung was an awful city teeming with traffic and lacking charm, glitz, sights, or anything moderately interesting. Any truth to that?


Yap to not a well-organized city, but no to less charming city. Its' atmosphere, food, etc. makes you want to come again and again to this city


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Lonely Planet said Bandung was an awful city teeming with traffic and lacking charm, glitz, sights, or anything moderately interesting. Any truth to that?


awful?the traffic on weekends is painfully awful..due to the large numbers of Jakartans taking a trip there every weekend or so..a lot of jakarta plates there. But charm??It was the Dutch's favorite city back in the colonial days due to it's climate and charm in the hills of the upper **** area and still is a favorite regional destination today in SE Asia.(they even re-route the Great java Post Road here) In terms of the food, it's one of the places to have the best culinary experiences in Indonesia. Also it is popular for outlet shopping among SE Asians.

Anyway here are the pics(taken with my phone):
*Pasteur Toll Road (Main access to Bandung):
*








*Pasupati Bridge/Bypass(To help reduce the traffic from the Pasteur Toll Road to the City Center*):


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

K14N said:


> Yap to not a well-organized city, but no to less charming city. Its' atmosphere, food, etc. makes you want to come again and again to this city


don't forget Bandung has some of the most beautiful girls in Indonesia...

============================================================

i have to agree that Bandung is very chaotic... but once in a while i also come to this city to visit the numerous factory outlets located in Bandung. they have so many choices for fashion selection... i have to say maybe one of the most fashion-conscious city in Indonesia... it's really a city with style...:banana:


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Pics of bandung from Indonesia SSC:


paradyto said:


>





dhani_aja said:


> In the Morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful updated pics folks


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

ace4 said:


> don't forget Bandung has some of the most beautiful girls in Indonesia...


And we know a certain little some one who will be VERY HAPPY to hear that right!? :lol: 



ace4 said:


> ..they have so many choices for fashion selection... i have to say maybe one of the most fashion-conscious city in Indonesia... it's really a city with style...:banana:


YAY!! That sounds good to me!! :banana: 

Dior, Valentino, Chanel all available here right?!


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> And we know a certain little some one who will be VERY HAPPY to hear that right!? :lol:


i'm definitely very happy to go to Bandung...:banana: 



Parisian Girl said:


> YAY!! That sounds good to me!! :banana:
> 
> Dior, Valentino, Chanel all available here right?!


not actually those luxury brands though... for those things they are widely available in Jakarta. Bandung is mostly for shopping boutique fashion, and factory outlet stuff. like i bought a nice Giordano short sleeve shirt for only 75,000 rupiah (or US$7) and the defect is not even noticable...:banana: 

but i'm sure you'll be amazed with the numerous factory outlets that are located in Bandung with many choices of clothes... i'm sure your luggage will be full by clothes that is bought there...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

BANDUNG,....


----------

